
OpenGrid – Chicago Releases User-Friendly Open Data Tool - ChrisBland
http://opengrid.io/
======
doublerebel
The readme is a bit short. In the docs are the actual requirements for the
"OpenGrid Service":

    
    
      A web server for hosting User Interface application
      An Java EE application server for deploying service layer (the service template implementation has been tested with JBoss EAP 6.2)
      MongoDB version 3.0.6 for storing data and template service layer configuration
    

Man, I know mongo has some geolocation tools but I would really like to see
this with a better database. Good on Chicago for doing a professional job
releasing this software though!

------
cezary
I'd love to try this out, but Chrome has disabled geolocation for any non-
HTTPS sites: [https://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/Home/chromium-
se...](https://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/Home/chromium-
security/deprecating-powerful-features-on-insecure-origins)

------
ChrisBland
The code is located here:
[https://github.com/Chicago/opengrid](https://github.com/Chicago/opengrid)

------
dangson
That picture of Chicago is pretty cool, but it's really annoying to have to
load a 5.3 MB picture when opening a site.

